# I'm back(I think lol)



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Life has been a little crazy down here on the farm. We are having a blast, but it's been busy! My husband just got back from school a few weeks ago(he was gone for 3 months) so I've been busy enjoying having him home. We've also been trying to get his business off the ground and get new clients(he's doing really well so far!). We also found out a few weeks ago that we will be adding another two legged member to our family in February. We are VERY VERY VERY excited about that! Looking forward to being back again :-D

Edited to add: Because I just realized my original post could make some wonder... I DID see my husband about every other weekend while he was gone. When I first told my doctor his response was "Isn't your husband away?" It was really embarrassing lol


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha, congrats!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha, I did wonder about the pregnancy comment until I read the edit! But didn't wanna mention anything.
Anyway, congratulations! Looking forward to seeing baby pics next year.  And welcome back. Also, good luck with your husband's business.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hoooray!


----------

